# JDOM auf den PC machen



## DR (26. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe meine Probleme mit dem Einrichten von den JDOM Paketen.
Also ich habe mir "jdom-1.0.zip" runtergeladen, aber jetzt weiß ich einfach nicht, was ich damit tun muss, damit ich die JDOM-Pakete benutzen kann. Im Internet werde ich auch irgendwie nicht schlauer. Kann mir deswegen vielleicht jemand eine kleine Anleitung schreiben, was ich machen muss? 

MfG DR


----------



## clemson (26. Okt 2006)

hmm, so schwer dürfte das doch nicht sein oder?

zip entpacken und die darin enthaltene jdom.jar in den classpath aufnehmen, fertig...


----------



## DR (26. Okt 2006)

Und wie nimmt man das jdom.jar in das Classpath auf?


----------



## clemson (26. Okt 2006)

wie bzw. wo entwickelst du deine applikationen? normaler texteditor oder beispielsweise eclipse?


----------



## DR (26. Okt 2006)

eclipse


----------



## clemson (26. Okt 2006)

tja, nichts einfacher als das 

in den project properties auf den java build path, dann libraries und dann add jar oder add external jar...


----------



## DR (26. Okt 2006)

danke, es klappt


----------

